# G-body rear end



## One4dahaters (Jul 14, 2009)

I cant seem to figure out how to get the rear of the car to extend fully. Have a chain bridge, adjustable uppers and a shortened driveshaft but get can my rear end up very high. Do i have to get adjustable lowers also.. PICS PLEASE... I cant seem to figure it out. Also will i get a higher lock up in the front if i use caprice spindles. IF so how much of a difference will it make.


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

How tall are the cylinders?


----------



## One4dahaters (Jul 14, 2009)

14 inch cylinders...... power balls, chain bridge, reinforced, shortend driveshaft, adjustable uppers, stock lowers, do i need drop mounts or something.....


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

You should get 14" extension with that setup I think, depending on how much coil you´re running.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

this is what i did i have a wish bone if you do it this way you could always go higher or lower because unlike gbody uppers the wish bone wont lock up itll just change angle with that hime joint


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I would drop mount it and add 14in teledcopics from BMH. Very strong n dependable. Get adj lowers while ur at it. Caprice spindles will allow u to add more coil and its stronger than regular gbody spindles.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 4 2009, 11:07 AM~14670838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One4dahaters_@Aug 4 2009, 09:51 AM~14670275
> *14 inch cylinders......  power balls, chain bridge, reinforced, shortend driveshaft, adjustable uppers, stock lowers, do i need drop mounts or something.....
> *



well for one youre never gonna get full extension out of the cylinders with chains anyways...2 if u want to get more travel you need to drop the upper trailing arm mounts between 3 and 5 inches...in my car i dropped them about 5.5 inches and i got a high lock up..


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

hey can u post more pics of the wishbone set up im tryn to fig out how u did that


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Aug 4 2009, 06:07 PM~14675566
> *hey can u post more pics of the wishbone set up im tryn to fig out how u did that
> *



sure 1 second


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

clean as hell homie but my ? is where did u bolt the other part up 2 thats whats gettn me


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Aug 4 2009, 06:41 PM~14675928
> *clean as hell homie but my ? is where did u bolt the other part up 2 thats whats gettn me
> *



what other part?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

looks like shit now but chrome rear and drveshaft with wish bone coming soon


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

ther's just 2 mounts that run out to the frame. just like a 4 link


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 4 2009, 06:56 PM~14676095
> *ther's just 2 mounts that run out to the frame. just like a 4 link
> *



what he said :biggrin:


----------



## One4dahaters (Jul 14, 2009)

when you added the drop mounts how does that effect the pinion angle on the driveshaft.....

Thats where my problems are, if i adjust my upper too far my car wont drop all the way.....

Some one please help....


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One4dahaters_@Aug 4 2009, 07:12 PM~14676266
> *when you added the drop mounts how does that effect the pinion angle on the driveshaft.....
> 
> Thats where my problems are, if i adjust my upper too far my car wont drop all the way.....
> ...



i know how you feel my drive shaft pulled out on me three times driving hno: hno: :
ohno: 










but im getting a spring installed thursday to keep pressure in the tranny which is what ive should of done in the first place should solve the problem 










also i do get alot of rubleing some times because of this rubbing of the bolt on the knuckle when the shaft spins the angle that it creates rubing of the bolt and the knuckle stille tryin to get that resolved


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One4dahaters_@Aug 4 2009, 08:12 PM~14676266
> *when you added the drop mounts how does that effect the pinion angle on the driveshaft.....
> 
> Thats where my problems are, if i adjust my upper too far my car wont drop all the way.....
> ...



if ur trying to get more lock up then drop mounts are a easy way to go...it will give u more rear lock up with little pinion angle movement..if u leave the arms stock length or extend them youll find that depending on how low the rear suspension sits at its lowest point is where the car will either drive layed out and a lil locked up, or wont drive laid out but will drive with more lock up...thats why sometimes its easier to have adjustable uppers and lowers so that u can find that happy point for the car to give u the best of both layed out and locked up...but adjustable uppers and lowers are pricey..unless u got the money like that lol


----------



## One4dahaters (Jul 14, 2009)

so what you are saying is drop mounts will give me a high lock up. But wond change the pinion angle. If I put drop mounts will I still be able to 3 wheel. Also Will I need to put a slip in the driveshaft.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One4dahaters_@Aug 5 2009, 09:42 AM~14681465
> *so what you are saying is drop mounts will give me a high lock up.  But wond change the pinion angle.  If I put drop mounts will I still be able to 3 wheel.  Also Will I need to put a slip in the driveshaft.
> *



what is your chain bridge chained down two ???how many inch's 

drop mounts are ok but you gotta do driveshaft work if you do


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

i only got the full use of my 14" strokes after fitting 5" drop mounts. I have a slip yoke too and adjustable uppers, i now run chains for three's which has limited my lock up by 2" but you hardly notice


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

take the chains off and c what it do :biggrin:


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

also is the emergency brake line conected that may not let the car locked up all the way


----------

